# Audi TT S Line Competition model announced



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

http://www.motor1.com/news/99773/audi-t ... on-reveal/

- Special model as TT Coupé and TT Roadster can be ordered from fall
- Audi virtual cockpit, S sport seats, 19-inch wheels, fixed rear wing and lower ride height as standard
- Details in high-gloss black give exterior more edge


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a mk3 S-Line and this 'Competition' model does not appeal to me; I particularly dislike the fixed rear spoiler which looks like a rather tacky add-on.
I see that Ara blue is a new colour option for this model and not being familiar with this colour I checked it out and to me it looks almost the same as Sepang blue (only available on the TTS).


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Not really a fan of the spoiler and wheels but I've always liked the black pack, wish I could have had it on my TTS, damn Audi for not allowing it on the UK cars! :evil:

Also I prefer Ara blue to sepang, sepang is darker. I would have got my TTS in Ara if it was available (could have got one of the exclusive ones but... didnt want to pay 2k for it lol)

Ara:









Sepang:


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Arbalest said:


> I see that Ara blue is a new colour option for this model


I think Ara's only for the TT RS, not Sport/TTS?

Edit - Scrap that just read the article!  :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rev said:


> Not really a fan of the spoiler and wheels but I've always liked the black pack, wish I could have had it on my TTS, damn Audi for not allowing it on the UK cars! :evil:
> 
> Also I prefer Ara blue to sepang, sepang is darker. I would have got my TTS in Ara if it was available (could have got one of the exclusive ones but... didnt want to pay 2k for it lol)
> 
> ...


Yeah I still think sepang is much nicer than ara blue.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

God even the alloys are better than the new RS 19". There i've done it.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Not a fan of a Fixed Spoiler and the black mirrors and wheels are an easy cosmetic fix for most of us. Be interesting to see though.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Exhaust tail pipes still look rubbish on the MK3.  
Hoggy.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Exhaust tail pipes still look rubbish on the MK3.
> Hoggy.


Do you see a lot of them when you're driving your Corsa Hoggy?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LEIGH-H said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Exhaust tail pipes still look rubbish on the MK3.
> ...


Hi, Very few, but whether I see them from my VXR or TT they still look terrible & the Nurburg VXR tail pipes are much nicer & they don't corrode.  








Hoggy.


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Pretty gutted there isn't a diesel model to be honest.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Shame they didn't go a bit more old school. Ditch rear seats, put a brace in, bit more
Power and perhaps a black roof. A modern take on the original 1.8T Sport
Wheels would have been cool.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm sure it will sell bucket loads with the RS bits on


----------

